# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Bageti dhe buqesi

## EuroStar1

o Albo, na hapni nje nenforum per bageti dhe buqesi o burr se jam i fiksum pas frutakultures, zarzavateve dhe bagetive se per ate nenforumin e biznesit nuk na ktheve ndonje pergjigje

Pershendetje

----------


## I-pakapshmi

Lus te gjith Adminat  qe Personin me Nikun   e panjohura  ti japin veretje sepse nuk me pelqejn sjelljet e asaj vajze.  Keshtu qe nuk dua qet kem Pression nga ajo...  Ju Faleminderit.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> o Albo, na hapni nje nenforum per bageti dhe buqesi o burr se jam i fiksum pas frutakultures, zarzavateve dhe bagetive se per ate nenforumin e biznesit nuk na ktheve ndonje pergjigje
> 
> Pershendetje



Me pelqen qe paske marr kete iniciative na shkuan kafshet shtepiake posht ketu ne forum pulat gjelat madje perimet pemet spo kemi ku ti shesim  :buzeqeshje:  e si ti zhvillojm. Pajtohem me ty bilem ftoj agronom te vertete ketu.

----------


## EuroStar1

Nuk do ishte keq te shkembenim informacione te dobishme qofte edhe si te krasisim nje manderine, apo si te meresh me bletet, cfar helmi apo plehrash te perdoren, kur jan stinet etj

----------


## salihaj

O ju malet e Shqipërisë,
O ju lisat e gjatë...

Një pyetje; a do ja fillonim me, pemë, perime, bagëti, shpendari, peshkatari apo edhe bletari?
Çdo shkrim i imi është edhe vepër e imja sa i përket pemëve dhe perimeve, ndërsa për të tjerat shkrimet janë të mijat e fotot e huazuara. 
Ja pra foto e dardhave produkt personal qysh nga mbëltimi e deri në konsumimin e frutave.
Nuk i pranoi fotot. me vjen keq

----------


## Lexuesi_

> *Nuk do ishte keq te shkembenim informacione te dobishme qofte edhe si te krasisim nje manderine, apo si te meresh me bletet, cfar helmi apo plehrash te perdoren, kur jan stinet et*j




Sinqerisht pajtohem me ty. Ja një shembull pse.

Kete vit kam bleva disa fidane speca patligjana ( domate ) te nje kultivues i ketyre gjanave. Edhe i mbolla pasi u nxinen u rriten mire po psa  kohe filluan te mem thaheshin... E pyeta ate qe i bleva qka te bej me tha: Nalja ujin se je tu i vadite shume. Ja ndala ujin prap fillonin te me thaheshin, i tregova me tha vaditi se nga thatesira e ka... Une prap i vadisja dhe prap mem thaheshin. 

Dikur mem tha burre se di qka ka e paske token e helmuar pas luftes kan gjujt helme edhe eshte infektu toka.

Pikerisht keto gjana mund ti mesonim ketu per ata qe duan te han perime fruta te fresket ne bashqen e tyre. Prandaj na duhet agronom  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## salihaj

Ja dardha verore:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Ja dardha verore:




A kur ishe ne pushime i fotografove... boll te mira jan.

----------


## EuroStar1

Qnkan vertet te mira, te lumte. Sa vjet ka qe i ke mbjellur dhe a jan vendi apo te importuara ?

----------


## salihaj

> Ja dardha verore:


Sa ka qenë i dhimbshëm largimi im i parakohshëm nga puna aq ka qenë produktiv në imagjinatën time për ta ruajtur shëndetin përmes punës konkrete në kultivimin e pemëve dhe perimeve. Jam një ndër ekspertët e dalluar në këtë lëmi. Për të vazhduar, begatuar dhe fisnikëruar këtë temë, kërkoi dy kushte: njëra është qe të përdoret gjuha e pastër ( pa fyeje, sharje e të ngjashme) dhe kushti i dytë qe të hiqet egoja për xhelozi me ngarkesë negative. 
Nga puna me kanë larguar pikërisht shokët dhe miqtë e mi nga xhelozia me moton mos po bëjë far bumi  në prodhim. Nuk ka shkuar fortë gjatë, pronari i ri i ndërmarrjes ka larguar edhe ata nga puna, por me nga 30.000.00 euro ne xhepat e tyre. Ndërsa mua as dy  të ardhurat personale nuk mi kanë paguar. Ai ka qenë edhe gabimi dhe pendimi më i madh i pronarit!
Kur përmendi xhelozinë, unë atë e kategorizoi në dy fusha; atë pozitive dhe atë negative. Pozitive është atëherë kur njeriu xhelozon ekspertin dhe lufton të ja kaloi me punë, kujdes dhe angazhim. Ndërsa ajo negative, kur tjetri  pa kurrfarë pune, angazhimi dhe me përtaci e lufton ekspertin e merituar. Kjo e dyta ka zënë vend si në Shqipëri ashtu edhe Kosovë

----------


## salihaj

> A kur ishe ne pushime i fotografove... boll te mira jan.


Eja verës dhe do i konsumonim bashkë në kopshtin tim, duke bërë sehir dhe duke u kënaqur! 
Thash më parë qe çdo foto dhe shkrim për perime dhe pemë është, puna ime, mundi im dhe nga dora ime.
Do e lidhi një shaka qe ua bëjë miqve të mi: "gjithë naten shikoi ëndërr hyrie të Xhehnetit, në mengjes bishti i shatit me kapët për dore! Andaj preferoi miqët e mi qe mos të shikojnë ëndërra të tilla!!!"

----------


## Lexuesi_

Hahahaha. bishti shatit a e ke bilem bishtin e lemuar qe mos te te behen duart me kupura. 

Kemi edhe ne mjaft peme vetem ato tropikalet na mungojn gjthesesi faleminderit per ftesen dhe une jam shume Pem ngrenes  1 kg dardha e ha pa lujt vendi.

----------


## salihaj

> Qnkan vertet te mira, te lumte. Sa vjet ka qe i ke mbjellur dhe a jan vendi apo te importuara ?


Asgjë nuk importoi e as eksportoi, gjatë shkrimeve në vijim do bindeni.

----------


## salihaj

> Hahahaha. bishti shatit a e ke bilem bishtin e lemuar qe mos te te behen duart me kupura. 
> 
> Kemi edhe ne mjaft peme vetem ato tropikalet na mungojn gjthesesi faleminderit per ftesen dhe une jam shume Pem ngrenes  1 kg dardha e ha pa lujt vendi.


Ke unë nuk bëhët fjalë me kilogram, por me arkë, apo thasë. Jam i bindur qe nëse ai arrij qe të konsumoi frutat e prodhimeve qe i kam përgatitur për vitin e ardhshëm edhe 
"gomari i Baba Stasit do të çuditet!" Ishalla vetëm me njerëz dhe miq të mirë.

----------


## salihaj

Do fillojmë me dardhën 
*Ua uroi vitin 2012 të gjithë forumistëve dhe ata qe lexojnë foruminshqiptar.* Pasi qe kam filluar me dardhën do përfundoi me te e pastaj me radhë 
Dardha – Prejardhja
*DARDHA* (Pyrus sp.), pemë qe rrjedhë nga rendi Rosales, familja Rosaceae, nënfamilja Pomoideae, rodi Pyrus
Në rodin e dardhës në pemëtari bëjnë pjesë tridhjetë lloje, ka numër të madh të nënllojeve. Sipas disa autorëve, prejardhjen e ka nga Zakaukazi (Azia e mesme dhe Irani) edhe nga Kina. Jeta e sajë mund të zgjatë deri në 200 vjet. Në kultivim të lirë mund të arrijë lartësinë deri në 25 m.

----------


## salihaj

*Cilësia e dardhës* (vetitë organoleptike) varet nga: *përmbajtja e sheqerit,* *acidet organike,* nga *lëngshmeria,* *tretja e sajë gjatë konsumimit*, nga *shija,* *aroma,* *mishit të frytit* etj. Këto veti organoleptike veren nga: vetitë e *varietetit,* por në masë të madhe varen nga *kushtet klimatike,* ato t*okësore* dhe *përdorimi i masave agroteknike.*

----------


## salihaj

*Frutat e dardhës në vete përmbajnë*: 87  97% *materie ushqyese*, ndërsa 2,04  14% *pjesë të pa përdorshme* (mbeturina). 
- *Materiet ushqyese*: 80,83  87,50% *ujë,* 12,50  19,17% *materie të thatë.
-* - *Materia e thatë përmban:* *sheqer invert* 6,01  17, 64%, *sakarozë* 0,87  5,13%, *acid organik* 0,03  0,36%,* hiri* 0,26  0,40%, *celulozë* 0,78  1,45%,* albumine* 0,26  0,48% dhe *tanine* 0,01  0,10%,
- Nga *acidet organike* më së shumti përmban *acidin e mollës* dhe atë te *limonit.* 
- Ndërsa, sa i përket *enzimave* përmban: *invertazë,* *pektazë* dhe *oksidazë*. 
- *Materiet minerale përmbajnë:* *Kalcium* (Ca) 2,70  14,50 mg %, *fosfor* (P) 4,50  26,50 mg%, *hekur* (Fe) 0,08  0,57 mg%, *Magnez* (Mg) 6,39  8,82 mg% dhe *Mangan* (Mn) 0,04  0,09 mg%
- *V i t a m i n a t:* *Karotinë* 0,008  0,042 mg, *Acid nikotinik* 0,200  0,430 mg, *Vitaminë B1* 0,6 -0 1,68 mg*, B2* 0,016  0,038 mg, *Vitaninë C* 2,31  12,51 mg në *100 gr. të frytit.*

----------


## salihaj

Qellimi im ishte, përveç urimit të Vitit të Ri, ti bëjë me dije të gjithë ata qe e konsuminin dardhën gjatë kësajë feste, ta dinë se çfarë po konsumonin. Konsumatorët e duhanit mund të konsumojnë më pak duhan sepse dardha përmbanë edhe acid nikotinik qe plotëson nikotinën. U r i m e!

*Kërkoi falje nga Bagëti dhe Bujqesi.* Këto postime janë te destinuara për këtë temë, se jo qe është temë profesionale por shumë e madhe, pasi qe na ka lënë amanet i madhi Naim Frashëri i cili me pietet të lartë përmendet edhe në fundvitin 2011. Ju uroi dhe kërkoi ndjesë për lëshimin qe e bëra se këto postime i futa edhe në Sofrën e Drenicës. Tani për Bagëti dhe Bujqësi do postoi çdo gjë qe i përketë kësaj lamie.

----------


## EuroStar1

Temen e ke ketu

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...52#post3295652

----------


## Albo

> o Albo, na hapni nje nenforum per bageti dhe buqesi o burr se jam i fiksum pas frutakultures, zarzavateve dhe bagetive se per ate nenforumin e biznesit nuk na ktheve ndonje pergjigje
> 
> Pershendetje


Po nuk tregove me shume seriozitet ne forum, Albo do te perjashtoje nga forumi. Kur shkruan ne kete forum, nuk je duke komunikuar me vetveten, apo me Albon, je duke komunikuar me qindra te tjere qe futen te lexojne gjera me vlere, jo budalleqet e tua.

Prandaj trego seriozitet ne forum, po do te marresh pjese ketu.
Albo

----------

